# Biggest Yielder



## IllinoisDiesel08 (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking for the ultimate indica yielder.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 16, 2009)

Who is? I am? You are? Is this a question, or fact? Incomplete sentences get incomplete


----------



## IllinoisDiesel08 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, being that this is the strain message board.........


----------



## kubefuism (Feb 16, 2009)

It's not that easy man...


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 16, 2009)

so your lookin for a strain that yeilds like ultimate indica or you want more info on ultimate indica? help us help you


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 16, 2009)

not pure indica's but fast flowering and high yielding strains
Super Skunk
Skunk#1 (The Pure)
Afghani
Northern Lights 
Power Plant 
LUI
all good strains that dont sacrifice potency for yield


----------



## IllinoisDiesel08 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input potheat420. Thats what I needed. Next time I will try to be more clear.


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 16, 2009)

IllinoisDiesel08 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input potheat420. Thats what I needed. Next time I will try to be more clear.


 you should look into getting one killer strain to grow alongside the others. i got sick of just smoking Indica dominant strains. know im growing both i got the typical fast flower high yielding plants that are a 5-7 out of 10 for potency.
and i got some Jimmie/chocco x Direwulfe and Jimmie/chocco x Blue Buddha
chocco= Chocolate Diesel
Direwulfe= Blue Buddha x Sour Diesel version3
i got introduced to the Diesels last grow were i had some 
Dragons Breath= AK-47 x Sour Diesel version3 a  9 out of 10 for potency
Direwulfe x Blue Buddha a 9 out of 10 for potency
im slowly realizing that im much better off just growing bomb greens instead of the fast flowers. even though you yield less overall it last longer because its so good:hubba:


----------



## mendo local (Feb 16, 2009)

BigBud


----------



## JBonez (Feb 16, 2009)

worry about growing it first, then worry about weight, from what ive seen, the higher the yield, the less the potency, but then again, that could just be what ive noticed, besides, why are you worried about yield other than just being curious?


----------



## IllinoisDiesel08 (Feb 17, 2009)

I want to breed the ultimate strain. Huge yields and killer potency.


----------



## stonedrone (May 20, 2009)

Don't we all.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 21, 2009)

I'm trying some of that KC BRAINS Danky Doodle. It's a mix of sativa and indica and grows huge buds.:hubba:


----------



## Raidernation (May 25, 2009)

Damn! theres so much know it all's on this message board.He asked a simple question,maybe he didn't get specific but you know what he meant,if you dont have anything thats gonna help dont say anything at all.what happened to helping out fellow growers?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 25, 2009)

Raidernation said:
			
		

> Damn! theres so much know it all's on this message board.He asked a simple question,maybe he didn't get specific but you know what he meant,if you dont have anything thats gonna help dont say anything at all.what happened to helping out fellow growers?


 
Actually, his question was pretty hard to grasp. You say dont say anything unless its going to help... how in any way did your post help anyone? blanco said what he said for a reason. we all like helping people, its alot easier to help when you know what the question is. He clearly didnt know what he meant otherwise he would have posted differently.
so really it seems like your the "know it all"... and you definitely havnt helped anything so altogether i see a hipocrite..

not only that but these things were said over 15 days ago..
peace


----------



## HazeMe (May 26, 2009)

The biggest yielding plant that I have ever seen is "Old Mother Sativa". Old Mother Sativa yields around 5lb per plant, but it's a sativa. Don't know what the biggest yielding Indica is. BigBud is the biggest yielding Indica that I can think of. 

Good Luck on your search.
HazeMe


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 26, 2009)

Mullimbimby Madness is the Old Mother Sativa. Was put out by Sensi years ago. Think they stopped producing them. But someone else might be breeding them.

Arjans Ultra Haze #1 is a huge producer. I dont know their makeup right off hand. But its listed at 1300grams.
Great White Shark and Himalayan Gold are listed at 1500grams. But 6-7% less potency rating.


----------

